
LG opens sources webOS to foster startup ecosystem in South Korea - soapdog
http://webosose.org/
======
soapdog
Press release talking about the reasoning behind open sourcing it at:
[http://www.lgnewsroom.com/2018/03/webos-enters-next-phase-
as...](http://www.lgnewsroom.com/2018/03/webos-enters-next-phase-as-global-
platform-under-lgs-stewardship/)

